# vz ab 250 hochskillen nervt



## Marcool6 (2. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe Verzauberer-Kunst mittlerweile auf 257 und seit 250 ist alles sau teuer geworden. Für eine Netheressenz bezahle ich 15g im ah und es will sich auch niemand etwas von mir Verzaubern lassen. Habt ihr Tipps für mich, wie ich Verzauberer-Kunst günstiger hochskillen kann?

mfg


----------



## Artenus (2. Mai 2008)

grüne sachen farmen und entzaubern ?


----------



## dash` (2. Mai 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> grüne sachen farmen und entzaubern ?


----------



## Sapphola (2. Mai 2008)

oder grüne Sachen kaufen und entzaubern. Denn durch den Beruf des Verzauberers lernst du nicht nur das VERzaubern, sondern auch das ENTzaubern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cowdcontrol (2. Mai 2008)

joa wie schon gesagt hol dir grüne items und entzauber sie dann...sollten eigentlich genug mats dann anfallen. 
Netheressenzen findest zu zb. vorrangig in items von lvl 41-50.
mfg Cowd


----------



## Marcool6 (4. Mai 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten bisher.

Aber ich bin den versunkenen Tempel rauf und runter gelaufen ohne besonders viel grünzeug bekommen zu haben und im AH ist das immernoch ziemlich teuer, wenn auch günstiger als die Netheressenzen direkt zu kaufen.

Gibt es noch eine Alternative zur Alternative?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2008)

Wir haben es imemr so gemacht dass der Verzauberer eben unsere Drops die wir nicht brauchten bekommen hat.

Problem: Dafür braucht man Freunde oder ne Gilde wo sich die Leute gegenseitig unterstützen.


----------



## nuxxar* (30. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wir haben es imemr so gemacht dass der Verzauberer eben unsere Drops die wir nicht brauchten bekommen hat.
> 
> Problem: Dafür braucht man Freunde oder ne Gilde wo sich die Leute gegenseitig unterstützen.



Problem-Lösung:

*Ninja Looottaaa!!11 werden...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t; Ich gehe mit einem gut equipptem Krieger immer Instanzen wo viel grünes Equipp droppt clearen, so bekomme ich immer die gewünschten Essenzen. Sprich; Du kannst dir von Skillpunkt 240-300 wirklich alles selber besorgen. Finde eher das das wieder ein mininiminim Thread ist.


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Der hat 2 Matratzen, aber kein Bettzeug! Roflcopter...


----------



## nuxxar* (30. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Der hat 2 Matratzen, aber kein Bettzeug! Roflcopter...



Die hat er für seine nächste Mission in seinem Rucksack!


----------



## Psytis (9. Juni 2008)

Was hast du als 2t beruf?
Vielleicht billig mats kaufen, irgendwas grünes herstellen und entzaubern.


----------



## Attractolide (4. Juli 2008)

Hi, die Lösung ist glaub ich eine andere ^^

Ich skill fast jeden Char auf Verzauberer hoch, allein weil  das Entzaubern der gebundenen Q Belohnungen und Ini dropps sich schon lohnt. 

Dafür brauche ich bis lvl 300 fast keine Splitter und Essenzen (nur für Ruten und etwa 5-10 Skillpunkte kleine Nether) sondern mache was irgendwie geht mit Staub. Dazu muss man, sobald es erlernbar ist, Zauber- und Manaöl machen, weil das relativ preiswert ist und man das Produkt sogar im Ah verkaufen oder zumindestens selbst verwenden kann.

Da ich die entzauberten Essenzen und Splitter aus meinen geb. Items nicht selbst benötige, verkaufe ich sie teuer im AH (an Leute wie dich ^^) und kaufe mir dafür zusätzlichen Staub.

Ab Fertigkeit 200 etwa gibt es zunehmend Rezepte, die nicht beim Lehrer erlernt werden, sondern entweder bei NPCs gekauft werden oder die man in 30 min "erfarmen" kann; z.B. Kräuterkunde-Verz. für Hände in den Sümpfen d.E.
Die käuflichen Rezepte gibts z.B. bei Gemischtwaren-Händlern der Hauptstädte, aber auch in Silithus etc.
Diese Rezepte haben oft wesentlich billigere mats, als die beim Lehrer erlenten. Dafür sind sie nicht immer verfügbar; wenns grad einer gekauft hat, kann es beim Händler 1-3 h dauern, bis er es wieder hat.

Mein Tip...schau dir z.B. hier bei buffed alle Rezepte in deinem lvl-Bereich an, die es gibt, finde das, was mit den preiswertesten mats skillt (nur Staub), schau wo man es bekommt und besorg es.

Manchmal macht es auch Sinn ein bestimmtes Rezept (world-drop), das man nicht gezielt farmen kann, für 20-30 G im AH zu kaufen, dafür aber 50-100 Mats zu sparen.

btw, ich verzaubere niemals für andere Leute gegen Bezahlung. Das dauert mir viel zu lange und stundenlanges Gespamme im Handelschannel für 5 Skill Punkte. Ich skille nur auf eigenen oder Müll-Items (auf die ich dann 10x in Folge die gleiche Verz. drauf mache ums dann weg zu schmeissen)

Ich hab auf diese Art schon an einem Tag von 0-320 geskillt (mit nem 70er). Ich hatte alle blauen bop-Items und grünen Waffen noch in der Bank. Die entzauberten mats waren einiges wert und ich habe "nur" etwa 300 G minus gemacht für Zukäufe an Staub, Rezepte und Ruten.

Das ist verglichen mit einem Schmied etc. geschenkt, der bis 300 sicher Erz für 1000-1500 G verbrät.

Gruss, Manni


----------



## Hellreaper (5. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Der hat 2 Matratzen, aber kein Bettzeug! Roflcopter...




ROFLLL DDDD ich lach mich tot


----------

